# Knives for some old guy up north



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

@Mike1950 felt sorry for me and asked me to make him a few knives in trade for some bubble gum or green backs. Can't remember but unlike both so I have been working on some for a few weeks and I have one finished and a few more that are close and will post pictures as I finish them. They are all 1084 steel mid size knives and tested between 58-60 with my hardness files. I am buying sheaths as I haven't made it to leather making just yet. Did better on my acid wash on these. This one is stabilized dyed green maple burl scales. 
I just hope he doesn't misplace them in those piles of walnut or his catch-all lathe.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

Nicely done Tony - that looks really good. I'll call Mike's pack of Juicy Fruit and raise him a box of Willy Wonka Gobstoppers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nicely done Tony - that looks really good. I'll call Mike's pack of Juicy Fruit and raise him a box of Willy Wonka Gobstoppers.


Some Hershey's and we may work something out and I won't let him know about it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

What!!!!  Pikin on the  again ....................... Very Nice Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What!!!!  Pikin on the  again ....................... Very Nice Tony


I'm almost hoping you will forget about it and I'll have me some more knives. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm almost hoping you will forget about it and I'll have me some more knives. Lol.



VERY funny!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice Tony! Be sure to keep the pin cool while your shaping the handle, to prevent them from burning the wood around them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 14, 2016)

No trades for Oreo cookies @Tclem ?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> No trades for Oreo cookies @Tclem ?


Chocolate chips


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

@Mike1950 #2 is something burl stabilized and dyed red. I have a problem with to many woods and forget to label some sometimes and you know what happens when they get dyed and blah blah blah. Anyway here is another one

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks great!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks great!!!!


in case you didn't know. That is a LATHE

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> in case you didn't know. That is a LATHE



Yours is not is good as mine- I have about 10 times the dust on mine....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2016)

Both cool knives Tony! #2 is my favorite though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 15, 2016)

Great looking knives. I love the acid wash look. 

Tony I had the same problem with the pins. I now take my time grinding a little at a time and moving to the other pin before they get too hot. Then pause till cool. Wash and repeat. Keep it up.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2016)

That 2nd handle is amazing! Like the first one, also. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 15, 2016)

Tony, I slow the grinder down to 30% and use a 35 grit belt for my rough first grind. The course grit and slow speed don't cause as much heat build up and the belt last a long time used for that purpose. Also keep spray bottle of water handy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 16, 2016)

@Mike1950 here is another one.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 16, 2016)

No Mike cannot have that one, that one needs to come to Florida!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow TOny you are knocking them out! Rocky is rightit needs to come to FL. Do you need my addy, ha ha. I wouldn't take a thing from Mike, he might smack my shins with his cane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 16, 2016)

Mike is grouchy I better not mess with him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well... OK... But, if he's as old as everyone lets on around here, Alzheimer's has probably set in, and he'll forget all about it by tomorrow morning!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Well... OK... But, if he's as old as everyone lets on around here, Alzheimer's has probably set in, and he'll forget all about it by tomorrow morning!!




WHATTTTTTTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry Mike but that last one is just really sweet!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 16, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Well... OK... But, if he's as old as everyone lets on around here, Alzheimer's has probably set in, and he'll forget all about it by tomorrow morning!!


Alzheimers set in so long ago he forgot about that, too, and is back to normal!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2016)

You're on a roll Tony. 



 

You're making some good knives too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You're on a roll Tony.
> 
> View attachment 101980
> 
> You're making some good knives too.


You have got to practice on those lol.


----------

